# 2013 Le Mans 24-Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi Monza Test - skip chicane

Top Speed: 211 mph


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Qualifying

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 1:58.934

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 2:07.697

LMGTE: Aston Martin Vantage _ 2:19.203

http://www.fiawec.com/races/6-hours-of-spa-francorchamps/results-and-chrono.html

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-1-2-3-in-qualifying-at-spa1/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Qualifying

http://www.joest-racing.de/en/index.php

http://www.afcorse.it/english/S13_PECOM_Racing.html

http://www.astonmartin.com/racing


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Race

1. LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 168 laps

8. LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 157 laps

15. LMGTE: Ferrari F458 _ 149 laps

http://www.fiawec.com/races/6-hours-of-spa-francorchamps/results-and-chrono.html

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-dominates-six-hours-of-spa/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa Race

http://www.joest-racing.de/en/index.php

http://www.afcorse.it/


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for posting. On a related note has anyone been to the Le Mans race? I'd like to make a trip to see it within the next few years.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 3:22.583

LMP2: Morgan-Nissan _ 3:38.801

LMGTE: Aston Martin Vantage _ 3:58.806

http://www.fiawec.com/en/news/audi-morgan-and-aston-martin-set-the-test-pace-in-le-mans_1167.html

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-sets-pace-in-lm24-test/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

1. LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 3:22.349

9. LMP2: Morgan-Nissan _ 3:38.621

29. LMGTE: Aston Martin Vantage _ 3:54.635

http://www.fiawec.com/en/news/audi-...0th-anniversary-24-hours-of-le-mans_1206.html

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-retains-pole-for-lm241/

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/Re.../07_FastestLapAfter_Qualifying Practice 3.PDF


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

http://www.joest-racing.de/en/index.php

http://www.oak-racing.com/

http://www.astonmartin.com/racing


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Sadly there was another death at Le Mans today... 


RIP Allan Simonsen


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> Sadly there was another death at Le Mans today...
> 
> RIP Allan Simonsen


RIP

What a freak accident.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Unfortunately this is a sad race. RIP Allan Simonsen.

Aston Martin Racing finished third in the highly competitive GTE Pro class in the 24 Hours of Le Mans with its #97 Vantage GTE, a result dedicated by the team to its driver Allan Simonsen (DN), who was involved in a tragic accident in the #95 car shortly after the start of the race.

David Richards, Chairman of Aston Martin comments: "Following the wishes of Allan's family, the team continued its participation in the race which was obviously very emotional and difficult for everyone. Both the #97 and #99 cars led for long periods of time but, ultimately, it was the changing weather conditions in the last hours that cost us the victory we all longed for. I'd like to thank everyone who has shown us such support over the weekend and sent the messages of condolence to Allan's family."

#97 driver Darren Turner: "It's been an emotional weekend. No one could have ever thought it would start as it did. Our thoughts are with Allan, his family and all the mates he made around the world during his racing career."

Team Principal of Aston Martin Racing John Gaw comments: "Le Mans 2013 will be remembered by the team for the tragic circumstances that surrounded the team's participation, but everyone performed their tasks with the dignity that the circumstances demanded. Ultimately, the outcome did not achieve our objectives but we look forward to taking the lessons learned to the remaining rounds of the WEC this year."

The ambitious five-car campaign marked the centenary year of Aston Martin and, to celebrate the anniversary, a parade of almost 100 Aston Martins took part in the Centenary Parade, a lap of the Circuit de la Sarthe. Aston Martin CEO, Dr Bez, led the lap in the company's latest concept car, the CC100.

Dr Bez commented: "The tragedy in the opening hours of the race overshadowed the great performance of the Aston Martin Racing team. I am proud of everybody for demonstrating great speed, professionalism and competitiveness right up to the end of 24th hour. This achievement is a truly fitting tribute to Allan Simonsen."

http://www.astonmartin.com/racing


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

1. LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 348 laps

7. LMP2: Morgan-Nissan _ 329 laps

16. LMGTE: Porsche 911 RSR _ 315 laps

http://www.fiawec.com/races/24-heures-du-mans/results-and-chrono.html

http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-audi-wins-frantic-lm24/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

http://www.joest-racing.de/en/index.php

http://www.oak-racing.com/

http://www.manthey-racing.de/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race Fastest Laps

LMP1: Audi R18 e-tron _ 3:22.746

LMP2: Morgan-Nissan _ 3:38.059

LMGTE: Aston Martin Vantage _ 3:54.639

http://www.fiawec.com/races/24-heures-du-mans/results-and-chrono.html


----------

